# Char-Griller SFB warmer plate installation



## chargrilled (May 15, 2008)

Arrived yesterday from Chargriller.com. $12.99 for the plate, bout a week for delivery.  Here's the install.

Pic of lid to SFB. Notice the 3 knockout I didnt even know existed!
Attachment 9332

Pic of lid with knockouts removed, I took a large punch and a hammer to get them out, kinda tough. Esp when I hit my hand with the hammer
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , and I couldnt *express* myself as little ones were out back yesterday afternoon
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .
Attachment 9333

Pic of plate attached with the 3 supplied bolts, holes lined up good.
Attachment 9334

Really about a 10min situation, piece of cake. Will know how she works during this weekends smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Ohhhh I got her a new skirt also, these really only last for 2 seasons.  But they have improved the design of the "skirt". We'll see how long they last this time.
Attachment 9335


----------



## peculiarmike (May 15, 2008)

Looks simple enough. Is this something Char-Griller supplies?
When assembling my C-G Duo opening up the knock outs to attach the SFB tended to deform things and required a hammer and block of wood to return to original shape.
I have the cover on mine and it is well worth the price to keep it in good shape.


----------



## chargrilled (May 15, 2008)

Hey Mike, check is in the mail
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Yea, Char griller supplies them, there is no pic of it on the web but it's under accessories at the bottom of the page, "warmer plate".

Super easy, the knockouts were so small (bolt holes) that takin them out didnt deform anything although I hear ya about takin out the one for the SFB, that was a pain!!  Just make sure you have a big enough punch that is slightly smaller than the hole and do it with the door down so your not battling it.  As per your photos of the duo I can see the knockout on the door of your SFB so your in like flint.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





See ya soon buddy.


----------

